# Pods



## goose (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone run pods on their jet boats? any disadvantage to having them on your boat? I have heard they add some lift on the transom but do they affect performance?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 14, 2014)

We will find out when I finish mine. There are lots of ob jets with pods on them, if they were bad I doubt they would be manufactured and sold that way.


----------



## goose (Apr 14, 2014)

I haven't seen any info about a jet outboard with pods but i think it would be a good idea. I would like to hear from anyone that has experience with them good or bad.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 14, 2014)

This guy has been rigging and selling them for 20 years down here on the coast. 
Check out this video, I know it isn 't much but it is a 1556 flat bottom with pods and a jet tunnel and 60/40 yamaha 4 stroke outboard jet. 
https://youtu.be/PBjLua3gT0A


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 14, 2014)

Another
https://youtu.be/8Pj0y10PYdI


----------



## icbronze (Apr 15, 2014)

I had pods welded on my 1652 Triton with 60/45 mercury jet. Drifting the Allegheny where I fish prior to the pods I would bang off the bottom in a few spots. Installing the pods got me the 1 1/2 to 2 inches I needed. I plane faster, boat takes chop smoother, no loss of speed. The only negative difference they had on my boat is my ability to maneuver in reverse. If I ever buy a new boat they will certainly have pods installed on them.


----------

